# Thot You'd Like This One



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and ???

(grinning smiley face)


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

No thanks Don, I also have a wife that knows all things, to and including what I like, don't like, know and don't know.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and so???

(bigger grinning smiley face) 
hahaha


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Debbie: Are you grinning when the men are trying to help you cut Dado's.

(Even bigger Grinning smiley face)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

(sits quietly, eyes blinking innocently)


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

LOL. Thanks for the laugh, Don!! ;^)


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2007)

LOL Karson, that was awsome…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

(puts the Encyclopedias back on the shelf)


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Now why on Earth would a woman need Encyclopedias?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I didn't put it on MY shelf - just gave it back to the men


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Men don't need Encyclopedias when they have a wife


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

and thus we come full circle!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a good one. My wife laughed harder than I did.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

See? Thats what makes a man complete. We're basically stupid when we're bachelors so we get married and instantly no longer have to think at all. The wife tells us what to think, how to clean, how to act in public, when and what to do, how and where to do it. And there is no "Why". Because she told us to. Our only proper reply is "Yes, Dear. I'm sorry, you're right."

And when we get to having too much fun, she makes us "to do" lists so that we are puppets with tools.


----------

